# Gonna start a music collection showoff...



## JMAA (Sep 2, 2011)

On Youtube.
It all started when I uploaded a song by a punk band called Kop (from Catalunya, Spain), which I personally like amongst others. Now this is a good idea by my part.
I got tracks to show that are not really mainstream, may come from games, Jamendo... and got a taste for me. So I start with a track from Action Doom 2.
This is played on entering the subway, whether you're on your own by not wasting the gaylord's car or just by "interrogating" him. It's a real cool track, with it's hip-hop influence coming from Ralphis, and the feel is really urban.
Please take note, the art is not Action Doom 2 related, but it's all about the feel I got for this track. These are two characters of mine I planned since a time. Atdlan is on the right and Noblejazan is on the left. These were on their time WoW characters.
[yt]-1t1o0sHifo[/yt]


----------



## JMAA (Sep 3, 2011)

Next up is "Fox - (Un) Justified Risk" and "Score" from the Red Alert 2: Yuri's Revenge soundtrack.
[yt]R3UE47rBptw[/yt]
[yt]HYuAO6tOP9M[/yt]


----------



## JMAA (Sep 3, 2011)

Some Keygen music with Tintin art.
[yt]cGhYtyBqdpE[/yt]


----------



## JMAA (Sep 3, 2011)

[yt]W3BT6ZO2Go4[/yt]
Damn.


----------

